# Advert buying property between 85% - 95% of the agreed buying price



## caprala (Mar 4, 2009)

Has anyone used the company who advertised in the inland magazine. They say they will purchase property at 85% - 95% of the agreed market v alue.

They also allow people to rent the property after they have sold it.

All info greatly appreciated. Just wondering if its a scam


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

caprala said:


> Has anyone used the company who advertised in the inland magazine. They say they will purchase property at 85% - 95% of the agreed market v alue.
> 
> They also allow people to rent the property after they have sold it.
> 
> All info greatly appreciated. Just wondering if its a scam


Hi Carprala ...

Dont know the company Im afraid as I havent seen a copy of Inland for some time now. What I would say is who "agrees" the market value ? If they "agree" a really low valuation, and then you only get offered 85% of that valuation - you may be taking a huge hit on your original investment or purchase price .... and depending on your outstanding mortgage (if you have one) it may be a bad and potentially dangerous route to take.

I remember some years ago there were quite a few companies in the UK offering this sort of thing (I was around in the last credit crunch whatever you want to call it! in the early 80´´s) and if I remember rightly a lot of people were conned or let down badly by it.

Of course this may not be the case here .... but make sure you do all you can to check it out if you decide to go ahead ..... and I wouldnt agree to, or sign anything without taking some independent advice in the meantime.

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Whatever the advert says, what you always have to remember is that someone is gonna make money otherwise they wouldnt do it or waste money advertising it, so altho it may not be a con as such???? its surely gonna be a rip off in my opinion, so unless someone is desperate I think its not gonna be the easy option

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Whatever the advert says, what you always have to remember is that someone is gonna make money otherwise they wouldnt do it or waste money advertising it, so altho it may not be a con as such???? its surely gonna be a rip off in my opinion, so unless someone is desperate I think its not gonna be the easy option
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I agree, and also, IMO, if something sounds too good to be true, it usually is!


----------



## caprala (Mar 4, 2009)

Will tell them I have sold property. I spoke to The Inland Magazine and they say they are not going to renew their advert as they have had feed back. The Company want money up front to pay for the valuer and administration charges.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

caprala said:


> Will tell them I have sold property. I spoke to The Inland Magazine and they say they are not going to renew their advert as they have had feed back. The Company want money up front to pay for the valuer and administration charges.


I dont think you need to tell them anything Caprala other than you are not interested! ... anyway Im just glad you took the time to find out as much as you could before making any decisions ..... its better to be safe than sorry! and you never know it could have been a genuinely good offer ... so worth looking into .

Sue


----------



## caprala (Mar 4, 2009)

suenneil said:


> i dont think you need to tell them anything caprala other than you are not interested! ... Anyway im just glad you took the time to find out as much as you could before making any decisions ..... Its better to be safe than sorry! And you never know it could have been a genuinely good offer ... So worth looking into .
> 
> Sue


if its a genuine offer then i will still not go for it. I dont need the worry or uncertainty. I do know though nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

caprala said:


> Will tell them I have sold property. I spoke to The Inland Magazine and they say they are not going to renew their advert as they have had feed back. The Company want money up front to pay for the valuer and administration charges.


Caprala, I think the clue is in the fact that they want money upfront! If it sounds like a duck, walks like a duck and smells like a duck, then it's a duck! Not even slightly suggesting that this is a scam, but do you get your money back a)If you do not agree the valuation or b) they don't buy it from you? Hmmmmm.... methinks maybe it does sound a little scammy..........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

caprala said:


> Will tell them I have sold property. I spoke to The Inland Magazine and they say they are not going to renew their advert as they have had feed back. The Company want money up front to pay for the valuer and administration charges.



MONEY UPFRONT!! that says it all! Ok so they're running a business, but if they had faith in themselves and their business, they would put the work in first wouldnt they??


Jo xx


----------

